# White fuzz



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

White fuzz is fungus (no chlorophyll). In small amounts it is harmless, some fish may eat it, and it might just go away. 
In larger amounts it can overwhelm the tank. 

I would keep on removing as much of it as you can, and not worry about a little bit. 

It seems to be more common on driftwood. 
Many fungi live on dead matter, such as decomposing fish food, a dead fish, injured tissue that is not going to survive, and similar things. 
Were the onion plants in any sort of soil? Did any of this get into the tank? 
Was there any dead roots or rotting leaves on the plants? The fungus might be living on that sort of material.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's definitely on the driftwood...seems more specked/pinpoint on the driftwood.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

It has a range of causes including low CO2, low nutrient levels and ammonia spikes. 
Can be very difficult to eradicate at times. A high plant mass with good CO2 and a good supply of nutrients along with constantly hassling the algae seems to pay off after a while. Removal by twisting around a toothbrush or similar. Overdosing Flourish Excel can help. Amano shrimps, Rosy barbs and mollies will often eat it.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Fungus in a new tank is not uncommon. Usually it goes away over time.


----------

